# Honda Element Best Road Tires?



## Birdbrain2 (Aug 10, 2008)

My 2003 Honda Element needs new tires...does anyone recommend a quality, QUIET road tire for this vehicle? The stock tires (low mileage so original) make it hard to even think through their whirring sounds at 60 mph inside the cab. Thanks


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Go to tirerack and read the reviews on the size/brand tires you are interested in.


----------



## Birdbrain2 (Aug 10, 2008)

thanks, was hoping someone might also have first hand experience as well.


----------

